# NPP Prop log



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## butthole69

Who is the black man in your avvy? I thought you were the handsome black man.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Ironbuilt

You look lean enuf for a 1in pin bro.. the 1-1/2 is just too much for even me so maybe dont bury or get 1in pins .. the first days or issues with fever or whatever u said is or was anxiety related and addrennalin from starting  up.. Take it slow ,eat right, train well to  prevent injury and have fun ..what goals do you have if any? Contests? Marky Mark swimwear model ?  Or just livin the dream? Thanks and keep training..ib


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## butthole69

25mg twice a day is too much aromasin IME. I would run it at 25mg EOD and bump it up if you get itchy nipples. You'll get libido problems running 50mg of exemestane with 350mg of prop. 

You've got to eat and get a little fat if you want to grow. I would not start a cycle without clear goals. If you just want a to grow a little you might be better served just doing a natural bulk and then running some t3 to cut down.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Ironbuilt

Good clarification CMFT.  Question.. When you were on the chunky side were u showin any signs if high estro or perhaps u didn't know etc.. The reason I ask aromasin 12.5 mg once a day is good enuf for u to do possibly and u will know if too low of estro by some sore joints even though on npp. So you have 100mg/ml npp? ,u use 3/4 cc for 75mg  and then fill other 1/2 cc 50mg with prop all in one pin right? Just checkin is all and warm the pin up via hairdryer and solution will flow more easily etc.. Hey so just train to get fit u may not put on massive size but the more defined you get the illusion of size comes with .keep us posted . Thanks Ib


----------



## butthole69

Alright well eat as much as you can then. Your body can't build muscle unless you feed it enough energy. Nandrolone is one of the most suppressive steroids and a progesterone. I don't know why you would use that for a first cycle.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Enigmatic707

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> i understand where your coming from, but i dont plan on only cycling once, and sooner or later i will be using nandrolone. i feel like whether its my first cycle or last doesnt matter much. ive heard alot of good things about deca and quality mass gains along with minimal side effects. i chose npp to keep out the bloat. i also chose npp over orals because of the dangers of liver toxicity. i know its suppressive, but thats like asking why would anyone use tren? or why would you use any steroid for that matter because they all come with their list of side effects.



Well it's not going to be bloat free that's for sure. Aside from test Nandrolone is quite notorious for causing bloat and a tone of problems- Mainly with your cock and sex drive. Hope you have some anti prolactin to cover your ass.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey i love deca and was no npp when i was in my 20s so what u are doing is fine..in my teens i grew pretty quick and pretty lean 195 at 18 and its common for some clear nipple discharge. Hell i was even stuid enuf to squeeze but son of beech it hurt..so i let it go and over time it went away and never have had gyno issue.
Back to the subject..lol. are you on prami tabs or liquid solution because prami liquids to me are iffy and i say half a prami tab eod would be plenty. Imo..  
I say stay on your plan and run what u got . Nandrolones are my friend at that amount just for my joints .. Feel free to ask whatever here cause i do and u dont learn real info from a book.
Thanks ib..


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Ironbuilt

Drink plenty of water which helps lose water and watch hidden sodium of course..Dandelion extract is a good natural diuretic also and keep BP in check...ib


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ This.  Flush flush flush.  I'm drying out for the weekend as I'm leaving for vacation and I've been doing 3 gallons a day of water.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## The Grim Repper

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Day 6: I worked out shoulders today and im already stronger and have more endurance than day 1. Im looking more and more pumped everytime im at the gym, its a good feeling, kinda addicting. One thing that hasn't gone good is that my right nipple feels, idk how to explain it, kinda puffier than normal, no itching no pain.. As i stated earlier i think i have a slight form of gyno prior to cycle and my conclusion of this anomaly is that from bulking and my high caloric intake, i have developed some bloat that is acting upon my nipples as well as my whole body. Well that's what it's seems to me. Also i have no acne.


Just keep an eye on it.  You've got prami, that should keep anything from the NPP at bay.  You have letro?  It's a sledgehammer, but I've stopped gyno in its tracks with it and fast.  You may not need it, but it's nice to have on hand if things go south fast on you.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## The Grim Repper

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Okay thanks! Yeah i was planning on getting some letro for worst case scenario. *I should have gotten it before hand.*.


Yep!  Don't get caught with your pants down brother.  Good luck.  Just get the letro, I'm sure you'll be fine though.  Drink lots of water, keep an eye out and be on top of it.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## The Grim Repper

Possibly, but in reality, if it's gyno, you'll know for sure man.  It will be irritated, no doubt.  Get the letro, keep up on the AIs and stay on top of it man, that's really it.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah u better grab the letro de Grim advice...
As for your pumps you are now really loading up the receptors
with both compounds causeing the wanted positive nitrogen balance and euphoria.. Water will keep acne oils thinner so drink up ..when u get tired of water slice a lemon and keep drinking.


Flush flush flush ...


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## swolesearcher

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Day 5 update: i ended up just a weighted ab workout today along with a leg workout. I feel like I've put on some water weight, just a slight amount because i dont look as dry as before i started.
> 
> Day 6: i pinned today in my right delt, it went smoothly. Im getting a little bit of acne on my face. All small but still there. Also slight acne on shoulders. I my balls are small hahaha, but as I've said before, my biceps are definately larger, I've never been huge on working out biceps but i didn't want to be disproportionate so i decided to treat them like any other muscle group over this cycle, and they have definatly grown.  My work shirt even fits tighter all the way around. Oh, also when working out yesterday i noticed that i would remain sore/tired after a set for maybe like a second, then i would feel as if i haven't even done a set, if that makes sense. What im trying to say is that my recovery is going through the roof. Will update tonight on my shoulder workout.



Hey bro i'd say try to train harder if you can, you should still feel sore after a set even if on gear.. You should use the extra recovery that gear gives you if you tear more muscle fibers. If you do so you'll still feel sore for minutes after a set.. Anyway thanks for your log and post up some pics when you get a chance


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## swolesearcher

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Mofo, sorry for the confusion, i was somewhat exaggerating on the "one second of feeling sore", i was just trying to get the point across that my recovery time has improved exponentially.  When i lift, I do as many reps as i can with the weight i pick, which is generally about 8 reps, maybe for my final sets 5 reps, I never set down the weight if i can continue to do more reps. Sometimes i have a spotter as well whom helps me push through that barrier and do a couple more reps.



oh okay, that`s good then.... keep pushing hard and keep us posted thanks


----------



## lunchbox31

Try and go as hard as you possibly can bro while you're on gear. If your goal is to get as big as possible then the more trauma you do to your muscles, the more you'll grow. As far as the sides you've mentioned like your nuts and gyno....sides don't happen that quick my man. You can get some hcg or hmg (hmg is expensive but works on the LH and FSH rather than just LH like the HCG). Run it at about 500iu's every 5 days during your cycle to keep them from shrinking. It's kinda normal though to anticipate and over read things that are happening to your body though on your first cycle. Big nipples aren't a sign of gyno either, some people just have big nipples (yours look normal to me)...puffy nipples can be a sign though. Sounds like you're doing good though, good luck.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Populus54

Post your workouts. From the beginning. 
Sets reps weights and exercises. Where's your baseline. You want to log it then Do it right. You don't need to post everyday either. You're on day 9 and page 3 already. Who the hell is gonna read all that. Post workouts diet perhaps and progress. That's a log. Should look like a science experiment. Not a blog a log. This is just constructive Critism so don't get butt hurt.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Populus54

How is anyone gonna know your making progress without some facts. You just saying hey I'm getting stronger isn't enough. Right it down and post. Not to mention some of us might be able to help you out a little along the way. That my suggestion from someone who has done a few logs.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hmg comes 75 mg a via 7 vials a week will be waste a money
Hmg is to  sperm production so no ñeed while on cycle...


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Populus54

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> No i get it!! I just felt like i wanted to write how i feel, idk more my personal thoughts and stuff, kinda like a journal but i get that doesn't really help anyone who is deciding whether to do this cycle or not. Your right. I will post one more short post highlight the main points i have made throughout, then i will try to make it more scientific. I will post my gains so far and i even have another picture of 1 week progress, which i think looks much different but it could be because of better lighting, but i think i look bigger in general. Thanks again! Good idea, your right i dont think anyone would wanna be following this novel i have written



This is exactly what I'm talking about. You think you're bigger but are you. Do you weigh more are you measurements bigger. Prove it.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edit


----------



## Populus54

Awesome now get me some numbers.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Populus54

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> I will be posting the beginning of my actual log, i will attempt to remember my sets and reps and weights for each exercise.  I will have the info up by tommorow but in the mean time here is a picture about 45 mins after a shoulder workout.
> 
> (the first pic is the pumped picture)
> (the second pic is the picture i post earlier today)



have you seen the dweebs running around with thier note books. thier logging thier progress if you can't remember, write it down like them.


----------



## Populus54

how's the diet looking you said 3500 cals. how active are you during the day. that may not be enough to bulk. i wouldn't worry too much about how clean the bulk is right now you can always shed the fat. plus npp will bloat you and give you a watery look not a hard look. you can do that later. just get the protien and enough cals to grow.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## turbobusa

What is your age ? How many years wt training? Nice changes . No offense but in your opening post you said 10%body fat through testing. Think that test may be off a little bit. Non the less nice work. . T


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Enigmatic707

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Do you think it may be bloat? As the first picture is already a week in of adding about 2000 calories to my diet? I've been lifting weights since age twelve. I used to be much stronger and maybe the strongest one on my football team, then i gained alot of fat, cut the fat off extremely quickly, and i think i lost a ton of muscle with it. I am 19 and i hope to not get flamed for this, as i know 19 is way too young and my natty test production is already high. I hope to continue to get help from you guys even though you don't support what im doing at this age.



19- now it all makes sense. Honestly you're running around the questions everyone is asking. People are asking for numbers and specifics and you keeps talking in vague terms.


----------



## Collinb

I started at 20 just over a year ago, blasting and cruising since.  Coming off after this 10 week run Though. 

Good luck and can't wait to see progress.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Enigmatic707

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> I've answered all questions I've been asked! What questions am i running around? Anyways i think im more educated on the subject then alot of people who are using them. I respect your enigmatic because you obviously know you shit and i wouldn't expect you to be fine with this



I started blasting at 20... I wasn't really concerned with age and being young and jumping on cycle. What I was saying is the general nature of the post. The way you're logging/ blogging and tracking every minute change... I'm not hating. It's just what some one who is young and super enthusiastic would do.


Now as to the questions, I belive atom was asking to post your lifting routine and he wanted to critique your calories based on the volume of your lifting and work/lifestyle.

Hard numbers is what he said.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Populus54

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Okay! I have to move alot at my job. Yeah 3500, so maybe i should bring it up to 4000-4500? And when i lift i dont take much time in between sets, like a minute to two mins at most.. What do you think about after 8 weeks changing the NPP to Tbol? Or maybe adding Tbol in?



if you want to stretch this cycle to 10 weeks that would be fine but once your done no anabolics for you. you're going on pct. tbol maybe at the very begining to kick start the cycle but you don't need it. run what you planned and just stick to it. you don't need much right now so don't ruin yourself. and post your routines   exercise weight sets so we can see what you're up to in the gym. the more information the more help we can give you


----------



## Populus54

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> I think I've also proven i know how to diet and eat right and workout based on my previous transformation too. I feel like the only issue would be my natty test. I was planning on posting the beginning of the log tonight or tommorow, with my reps and sets and weights, i would also post my gains and measurements.  As long as i dont get too much hate i plan on sticking around.



don't worry no one hates you. we're just trying to help you get the most of your cycle. you're lucky, i never had this. it was a guessing game and broscience when i started.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Populus54

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> thanks for the support, im in the process of writing up the hard numbers.  I tend to do higher reps with focus on each rep at lower weight.  I have heard alot about focusing on each rep for maximum control, what do you guys think? should i just go heavy?



Post the numbers and we'll talk after that.


----------



## Ironbuilt

CMFt..you got some good pics goin and seems like (hitler)..
.aka populas is doing real well teaching how to do a log to keep people interested and it teaches others (ib) how to do a thorough log if his lazy ass would do one.. 
See here at Anasci its constructive criticism at its finest...nice  work now more stats asap..ib.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Populus54

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> i feel weird posting these low weights but i heard the slow and controlled is the way to go



who gives a shit how low they are you're only competing against you and no one else. i thought you wanted to gain mass. that's endurance type training like a cross trainer would do or something. you won't put on much muscle with that routine. you should do something like this

shoulder press
                       hhlbs 20x
                       xxlbs 10-15x
                       xxlbs 5-8x
                       xxlbs 1-5x
                       hhlbs until failure burnout set

you starting weight and burnout are usually the same. take 60-90 second rest if not a little more. rest is important to maximize your output.


----------



## Populus54

we'll talk about what exercise are best after you give an real life routine and numbers


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Collinb

For me I go appendages for reps of 12-20 failing inbetween somewhere increasing weight until failing at 12.  I aim to get 2-3 sets at failing between those reps. 

For core body like shoulders chest back I like 6-8 heavy reps failing between there, I will also throw in heavy drop sets or supersets with those reps. I try not to count reps and stop at a number but rather use them to see how far I can get at a weight until failure.


----------



## swolesearcher

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Lifestyle:  About 5 days out of the week I work at a famous California restaurant that requires you to never sit down and to never stop moving.  So I usually work for 6 hours of constant movement and fast walking.
> Lifting Routine: I take very little time in between each set so my muscles get fatigued very quickly.  I try to keep the weight in a range that I can move the weight slowly and in control.  These are all going to be examples of the reps and sets I might do.  Of course I don’t have a set amount of reps or a set amount of sets, I kinda just go by feel.
> 
> Day One:
> 
> *Shoulders-*
> 
> Seated dumbbell military press (I usually do as many sets as I can until I cant even lift a light weight)
> Ex. 45lb 12 reps     55lbs 10 reps     65lbs 8-10reps     70lbs 5-8reps    70lbs 3-6reps   60lbs  5-6reps
> 50lbs 5reps    40lbs 5 reps
> 
> Barbell upright rows(I kinda wing it on how many sets I do as well, like until I feel like my muscles are pretty fatigued)
> Ex. 70lbs 15reps   90lbs 10reps   110lbs 8reps   110lbs 8reps   90lbs 10 reps     90lbs 8 reps   80lbs 8reps
> 80lbs 5 reps   70lbs 6 reps
> 
> Seated lateral dumbbell raises & front raises & reverse incline flies(I make sure to feel the burn in my traps)
> _Once again I usually go until very fatigued, and I don’t take more than a minute or two before starting a new set._
> Ex. 25lbs 4 sets of 6-12reps
> 
> Dumbell shrugs
> Ex.  70-90lbs 8-15 reps until fatigue sets in hard, which is usually about 5 sets
> _I might then add in machine shoulder press, but the numbers and weights for this always depend on how fatigued I am_
> 
> Day Two:
> 
> *Back-*
> 
> Bentover dumbbell rows
> Ex. 60lbs 12 reps   70lbs  12 reps   80lbs  10 reps   80lbs  8-10 reps   80lbs 8 reps   70lbs 8 reps    70lbs 8 reps    60lbs 8 reps
> 
> Lat Pulldown
> Ex. 90lbs 12 reps   110lbs 10 reps  120lbs 8 reps  120lbs 6-8reps  110lbs 8-10 reps  110lbs 8 reps  90lbs 10reps
> 
> Hammer strength machine ( I will add the weight I put on both sides [45lb plate on each side=90lb])
> Ex.  90lbs 12 reps     140lbs 10 reps     150lbs 8-10 reps     150lbs 8 reps     140lbs 8 reps     140lbs 6-8 reps   90lbs   8 reps
> 
> Cable rows
> Ex: 90lbs 12 reps    110lbs 8-10 reps     120lbs 8 reps    120lbs 6-8 reps   110lbs  8-10reps   90lbs  10 reps
> 
> Day Three:
> 
> *Chest-*
> _I will either do barbell incline press, flat dumbbell press and flat bench flies +dips OR flat barbell press, incline dumbbell press and incline flies +dips_
> 
> Incline Barbell Press ( less than a minute break in between each set)
> Ex. 135lbs 12 reps   145lbs 10 reps   145lbs 8-10 reps    145lbs 8 reps    145lbs 6-8reps     135lbs 8 reps   135lbs 6-8 reps    135lbs 5-6 reps
> 
> Flat dumbbell press (less than a minute break in between each set)
> Ex.  40lbs 12 reps   50lbs 10reps    60lbs 8 reps   60lbs 6-8 reps   50lbs  6-8reps  50lbs 6 reps   40lbs 6-8 reps
> 
> Flat dumbbell flies (less than minute break between sets)
> 40lbs 12 reps  45lbs 10reps  50lbs 8 reps   50lbs 6 reps  45lbs 6-8reps  40lbs 8 reps
> 
> Dips
> 6 sets of as many as I can do ( anywhere from 10-25)
> 
> Day Four:
> 
> *Arms*- I do cleans on this day because I don’t know another day to fit them in and they are extremely tiring.
> 
> Power Cleans (I know its prone to injury if you have bad form, but I have always prided myself on having great form especially with power cleans.)
> 135lbs 12 reps    135lbs 12 reps    155lbs  10 reps   155lbs  8-10 reps    165lbs  6-8 reps   165lbs  6reps   165lbs  5-6 reps
> 
> Bicep curls (I really make sure im pulling with my bicep and not my whole body)
> 35lbs 12 reps   40lbs 10 reps   45lbs 8-10 reps    45lbs  8 reps    40lbs 6-8reps     35lbs  8reps
> 
> Tricep pulldown
> 60lbs 12 reps  70lbs 10-12 reps  70lbs 10reps  80lbs 8 reps  80lbs 6-8 reps  70lbs 8 reps                            70lbs 6-8 reps
> _I may add in barbell curls too after, I don’t do much arms because I feel like I get a good enough workout on triceps with chest, and my back workout works my biceps a lot too._
> 
> Day Five:
> 
> *Legs and Abs* ( I usually add abs after Arm Day and Back Day)
> 
> *ABS* (All exercises are supersetted)
> 
> Weighted Decline Sit Up (Russian Twist)
> 4 sets of 45lbs for 12 reps
> 
> Weighted oblique side bends (both sides)
> 4 sets of 45lbs for 15 reps
> 
> Side Planks (both sides)
> 60 seconds for 4 sets
> 
> Advanced planks (one hand and opposite foot off ground)
> 60 seconds for 4 sets.
> 
> *Legs*
> 
> Squats
> 135lb 12x  205lb 12x  225lb 8-10x 225lb 8-10x 225lb8x 205lb 10x 135lb 10x
> 
> Leg Extension ( hold at top for several seconds)
> 90lb 12x 120lb 12x 140lb 10x 140lb 8x 120lb 8x 90lb 10x
> 
> Leg Curl
> 140lb 12x 160lb 10x 180lb 8-10x 180lb 8x 160lb 8-10x 140lb 10x
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> Diet: Honestly all I do is count my calories, I have a great feel for how much protein and carbs im getting in my body, everytime I have a carb source I always have a protein sources with it, an example is ive made a ton of pasta and ground turkey meat that I mix together.  I take protein shakes if I feel like my protein intake is a little low that day, my fat sources are generally from Natural Peanut Butter (no salt).  Since I started my cycle ive been eating about 3500 calories, a couple days I have brought that to maybe 4000 calories, I was thinking I should have a consistent 4500 calories?
> Also final thing, this workout plan is my premise, and around the general weights I use and how my reps and sets I would expect to do.  Of course some things might be off slightly as I generally add extra reps and sets and weights to change it up.
> 
> 19 year old
> 5’11”
> 185lbs (have gone up 8lbs since start of cycle)
> Bicep (no flex) 14 inches
> Chest (no flex) 41 inches
> Neck (no flex) 16 inches
> Waist 31 inches
> I will also log my next workout to show the exact numbers I use.



i think you`re training too much... you should train 3 times a week for optimal growth. even if you do one muscle at a time your nervous system still working... i would change it into a 3 days routine.. but if you wanna train like that it`s fine if you feel that is working for you, maybe just switch the leg day in the middle of the week so your upper body can have a rest


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Populus54

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Good idea, i have some tweaking to do.. Thanks mofo!



Yep you're over training too. I was gonnna let you try it for week and see what conclusion you drew.  You should condensed back and shoulders as well as chest and arms. Then one day for legs. What are you working today.


----------



## Populus54

Ironbuilt said:


> CMFt..you got some good pics goin and seems like (hitler)..
> .aka populas is doing real well teaching how to do a log to keep people interested and it teaches others (ib) how to do a thorough log if his lazy ass would do one..
> See here at Anasci its constructive criticism at its finest...nice  work now more stats asap..ib.



IB I'm way bigger than hitler. I'm redoing myostatin HMP in the fall for a log. I also heard that follastatin might be back soon. If so I'll log that instead.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## AtomAnt

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Today im just gonna start over with chest, should i condense chest and triceps and back and biceps? I like really focusing on just my shoulders on shoulder day?



Why not try something like Layne Norton's PHAT style routine:

Day 1: Upper Body Power
Day 2: Lower Body Power
Day 3: Rest
Day 4: Back and Shoulders Hypertrophy
Day 5: Lower Body Hypertrophy
Day 6: Chest and Arms Hypertrophy
Day 7: Rest

This would give you a good base to grow off of going forward.  At 19, you should have a great recovery ability and if you nutrition is solid, you can grow quite well with this.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Enigmatic707

AtomAnt said:


> Why not try something like Layne Norton's PHAT style routine:
> 
> Day 1: Upper Body Power
> Day 2: Lower Body Power
> Day 3: Rest
> Day 4: Back and Shoulders Hypertrophy
> Day 5: Lower Body Hypertrophy
> Day 6: Chest and Arms Hypertrophy
> Day 7: Rest
> 
> This would give you a good base to grow off of going forward.  At 19, you should have a great recovery ability and if you nutrition is solid, you can grow quite well with this.



Haha- good ol' Layne I remember when he was still a small 19 yr old kid on Mind and Muscle... Wow he has come a long way.


----------



## AtomAnt

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> So two days of heavy lifting, and three days of more of faster lighter weight workout? Maybe i will try a variation on this





TheAmazingCMFT said:


> I never feel like tired or sore by the next day, i always feel fresh and its hard for me to take a day of rest even though i know i should



Yeah, it should look something like this:

*Day 1: Upper Body Power Day*

Pulling Power Movement: Bent over or Pendlay rows 3 sets of 3-5 reps

Assistance Pulling movement: Weighted Pull ups 2 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary Pulling movement: Rack chins 2 sets of 6-10 reps

Pressing Power Movement: Flat dumbbell presses 3 sets of 3-5 reps

Assistance pressing movement: Weighted dips 2 sets of 6-10 reps

Assistance pressing movement: Seated dumbbell shoulder presses 3 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary curling movement: Cambered bar curls 3 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary extension movement: Skull crushers 3 sets of 6-10 reps

*Day 2: Lower Body Power Day*

Pressing Power Movement: Squats 3 sets of 3-5 reps

Assistance pressing movement: Hack Squats 2 sets of 6-10 reps

Assistance extension movement: Leg extensions 2 sets of 6-10 reps

Assistance pulling movement: Stiff legged deadlifts 3 sets of 5-8 reps

Assistance pulling/curling movement: Glute ham raises or lying leg curls 2 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary calf movement: Standing calf raise 3 sets of 6-10 reps

Auxiliary calf movement: Seated calf raise 2 sets of 6-10 reps

Day 3: Rest

*Day 4: Back and Shoulders Hypertrophy Day*

Pulling Power Exercise speed work: Bent over or Pendlay rows 6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Rack chins 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Seated cable row 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Dumbbell rows or shrugs bracing upper body against an incline bench 2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Close grip pulldowns 2 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Seated dumbbell presses 3 sets of 8-12 reps

 Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Upright rows 2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy shoulder movement: Side lateral raises with dumbbells or cables 3 sets of 12-20 reps

*Day 5: Lower Body Hypertrophy Day*

Lower Body Power Exercise speed work: Squats 6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

Hypertrophy pressing movement: Hack squats 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy pressing movement: Leg presses 2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy extension movement: Leg extensions 3 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy pulling movement: Romanian deadlifts 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy curling movement: Lying leg curls 2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy curling movement: Seated leg curls 2 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy calf movement: Donkey calf raises 4 sets of 10-15 reps

Hypertrophy calf movement: Seated calf raises 3 sets of 15-20 reps

*Day 6: Chest and Arms Hypertrophy Day*

Pressing Power Exercise speed work: Flat dumbbell presses 6 sets of 3 reps with 65-70% of normal 3-5 rep max

Hypertrophy pressing movement: Incline dumbbell presses 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy pressing movement: Hammer strength chest press 3 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy fly movement: Incline cable flyes 2 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy curling exercise: Cambered bar preacher curls 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy curling exercise: Dumbbell concentration curls 2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy curling exercise: Spider curls bracing upper body against an incline bench 2 sets of 15-20 reps

Hypertrophy extension exercise: Seated tricep extension with cambered bar 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Hypertrophy extension exercise: Cable pressdowns with rope attachment 2 sets of 12-15 reps

Hypertrophy extension exercise: Cable kickbacks 2 sets of 15-20 reps

Day 7: Rest
-----------------------------------

If you aren't getting sore, then chances are you are not going to absolute failure.  I'm not knocking you by any means, but at 19, you likely don't have significant experience in the gym and the mental and physical capabilities to push to extreme limits, and this is reflected somewhat in the weights you are using and body measurements.  We have to start somewhere, so do take that as anything personal, it is just the way it is...we've all been there, but with increased knowledge and experience, consistent progressive training and adherence to a solid nutritional protocol you will soon see the muscle getting packed on and will be able to apply innovative training techniques that you know work for you, which will get you from point A to point B faster.  

You need to treat every single rep of every single set like it is your last.  Consistently testing your physical and mental limits and either progressing in weight, reps, or volume will yield to consistent gains.



Enigmatic707 said:


> Haha- good ol' Layne I remember when he was still a small 19 yr old kid on Mind and Muscle... Wow he has come a long way.



I love this program and really like the idea of using different set and rep schemes and a variety of loads and angles to be able to train each muscle multiple times per week in a different way each time.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## AtomAnt

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> no offense taken, i will start on day 1 today, but those sets and reps dont seem like enough to get any of the muscle groups tired for me, i will try it out though



If you go until absolute failure they should... I am talking screaming for your last breath to get the final rep failure.  Your skin should feel like it is splitting and muscles should feel like they are on fire. If you can't train with that kind of intensity then you shouldn't be on gear.  

Focus on the negative and "feel" each rep.  

If you aren't getting sore you aren't going heavy or hard enough.... For example, on the surface someone might see a DC layout and think, that is nothing, but if you train with the proper intensity you will be sore for DAYS after...and I did get sore for days and I have been training hard for 14 years.  It is all in the execution....do it right and grow.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Collinb

I cant handle DC...3 weeks in and I was exhausted and beat...the intensity and energy for it is crazy. 

I switched to more of a volume routine with failure and partial reps. Those double drop sets killed me haha.


----------



## AtomAnt

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Sounds good, great motivation, i will start it today and record my stats



Great.  Looking forward to your progress.  Make every single day better than the last.  Set your goals and never let them leave your sights. 

One thing that I wish was instilled in me when i was in my teens was to really think about and feel each movement and understand what works and what doesn't.  Record your training and if you see one bodypart grows better with high volume, use that, if another works better with a HIT style program, use that.  Your program needs to be tailored to you, which can only be found through experience...and TIME...lots and lots of time.  Your training must also match your mental proclivities, basically what kind of attitude and mindset you bring to the gym.  Some guys need a lot of variation and change things up in terms of exercises quite frequently (while maintaining the principles that work for them) and other like to grind away at one program and certain exercises until that plateau.  Some people train with a psycho intensity, with intensifying techniques (rest-pause, drop sets, statics...etc) whereby minimal volume is needed per body part and multiple body parts are hit in one day while other are more methodological and can grind away at one body part, some blend a little of both, but do it in sch a way as to allow for enough recovery (read up on Mountain Dog training). So there really are many ways to skin a cat, you just have to find out which way works best to skin your own cat. 

Damn, I am so fucking longwinded.... anyway, I'm glad you are hear and can learn things right...


----------



## AtomAnt

Collinb said:


> I cant handle DC...3 weeks in and I was exhausted and beat...the intensity and energy for it is crazy.
> 
> I switched to more of a volume routine with failure and partial reps. Those double drop sets killed me haha.



Collin, you know me and DC... I love that shit.  It will always have a special place in my heart.  

What I have done is take some aspects of DC with some of MD training and some for Titan training make my custom plan. With DC, I learned how to push myself and what bodyparts work best with HIT.  However, some bodyparts, like arms, tend to respond better to higher volume.  Legs do well with a high frequency approach with different intensities.  Personally, I think I am onto something.... I'm getting stronger and just hit sub 7% bodyfat.  Not even dieting or doing cardio and still going out on the weekends and going out to eat and having a few drinks....


----------



## AtomAnt

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> dont you guys think there are some many different weight lifting plans? my previous plan when i was heavier was...
> Chest/Bis
> 5 sets incline dumbell
> 4 sets bench press
> 4 set incline flies
> 4 sets dips
> 4 sets barbell curls
> 4 sets preacher curls
> i would get anywhere from 6-8 reps, and i only stop when i cant lift it anymore (i wouldnt sacrifice form by arching my back to finish the rep)
> and i always gained a ton of strength with this workout, is this not a good way to gain mass? I mean i only recently started that endurance training, like in the past two weeks



CMFT, I think my longwinded post sheds light on this.  To gain mass you need to train progressively.  Adding weight, reps or volume with each subsequent session.  The stronger you get, the more mass you will build.  

You also have to make sure you have sufficient variety.  Multiple angles, rep ranges, intensities, techniques..etc. will create different activation patterns and by changing the activation patterns you stimulate the muscle in new ways thus inducing new growth.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Enigmatic707

AtomAnt said:


> CMFT, I think my longwinded post sheds light on this.  To gain mass you need to train progressively.  Adding weight, reps or volume with each subsequent session.  The stronger you get, the more mass you will build.
> 
> You also have to make sure you have sufficient variety.  Multiple angles, rep ranges, intensities, techniques..etc. will create different activation patterns and by changing the activation patterns you stimulate the muscle in new ways thus inducing new growth.



What atom says here about multiple angels, and ranges is so understated.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## AtomAnt

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> AtomAnt thanks for the help, i appreciate the new ideas of workout out and incorporating new exercises such as pendlay rows.  But i went back to my old workout routine. Like I said many times, i didnt always used to be a skinny weakling or even a fat bastard, I was in my best shape when i was like 16-17 and even benching around 350, this was all with this workout routine. Heres my routine and weights for today.* I hope you read this* I DONT DO A SET AMOUNT OF REPS, I PICK A WEIGHT AND GO UNTIL I CANT LIFT THE DUMBELLS ANYMORE.
> 
> <snip routine>
> 
> i have been working out for about 7 years, obviously i was a child for most of that time and still am, but i have molded this workout routine around my needs and i find that it works extremely well with getting stronger and getting mass



Don't worry CMFT, I read your posts lol... I wouldn't have posted in your thread if I didn't plan on reading 

Going back to my post earlier, if you find something that is working, why change it?  But sometimes you find little tweaks along the way and your program continues to evolve.  You may also do one program for a long time and then change the style of training.  I know many people who use a HIT style (DC) for part of the year and then go volume (Mountain Dog style) for part of the year.  The thing is to keep an open mind and when progress stalls, experiment.  If you are on a cruise, experiment.  Then build into your new routines what works.

But why don't you post up your full program, rather than just one day.  Looking at one day is like trying to solve a puzzle with only 1/7 of the pieces.

As far as multiple angles, use 3-4 exercises with different recruitment patterns if using a volume style of training or several different exercises over the course of the week.  Also think about how you are applying the tension, for example pressing versus flys or close grip bench versus triceps extensions and things like statics, partials, slow negatives, pure negative reps, peak contraction reps....ect....


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Populus54

now you see you got all sorts of help now. you should see some really good progress. work hard man


----------



## Ironbuilt

If u listen to Olivia Newton John "let's get physical "maybe it can help a few more reps... .. What's music choice you runnin?


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Ironbuilt

I prefer some hard rock metallica, zombie , ozzy for music since it helps  defer people trying to talk to me plus it puts focus on muscle contraction and exertion..get your addrennalin up.
Remember muscle change up by how fast or type helps grow muscle.doing the same old thing over and over the muscle knows whats to expect .change is good...


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## AtomAnt

Great! Try using straps on pulling exercises.  I use them when i go heavy so I can focus on the contraction and do a nice slow negative.  Also, if your grip is the weak link, then you back will never get the true workout it can due to grip fatigue.  Work you forearms out with direct forearm work to build grip strength. 

Always push up the rep explosively (under control) and control the negative find the right tempo that allows you to really feel the muscle.  You can add in some things like super slow negatives, pulsing negatives or statics or partner assisted negatives.  You are stronger on the eccentric and because of this can use the eccentric to generate new tissue growth.  Studies have show that the eccentric contractions induce greater muscular trauma and and muscular damage from exercise is what allows for hypertrophy (with the right nutrition and recovery protocol).

Something I forgot to mention earlier when talking about angles and such, is grip position and the movement of your hands.  For example, rotating DBs, using a neutral grip.... stuff like that, all change the stimulus.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Enigmatic707

50ls on front raises... Try doing them seated and see what kinda weight you're moving. Unless your anterior delts are way stronger in relation to your  lateral delts then I would think you should never be going that heavy. 

Doing most of your delt work seated will give you a new perspective on the movements.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hope u are warming up internal rotators at least 15 min with therabands or cable movements..you may feel like superman now and not warm up ever but by 40 u will regret it...plus u have stronger lifts and bench session with strong inner rotators...ib

When u say bloated do u push in at shin and get a dimple or u just talkin distended gut?.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Ironbuilt

Get some natural based diuretic called Expel.. or i just use dandelion extract ..piss out the water..


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Keith1569

Making real good gains  bro! I may if missed it but are you taking caber or anything?


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## chicken_hawk

Some solid gains bro. The pics prove that.

Keep it up,
Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok making good progress with what ure on..keep uppin the weights..

You need to make the bed..its looks like a cyclone in there bro


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Populus54

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Is that butterbean? Do you think i should possibly raise my test?



Run it like you planned it.


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Bull_Nuts

Good log...i ran npp, test p and var...loved it...consider tren a 50mg/ day on the end


----------



## J.Lizzle

When did you fully notice the NPP kick in properly?
200mg im doing mon,wed,fri...just done my 4th pin


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yeah propionates are faster acting thats the beauty of them and can always droppem quick if need be but dont expect the nandrolone ester to leave fast its like a friend that has his hand out..never wants to leave u alone.
Lol. Ib


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## TheAmazing

edited


----------



## odin

TheAmazingCMFT said:


> Hahaha back up to 201 Jesus Christ. That's 26lbs.
> PS. Will be posting my before after pics after cycle. Along with my strength gains.



Good log. Can't wait to see the before and after shots!


----------



## Keith1569

Badass brother!! 
I'm starting prop, npp, Dbol very soon


----------

